# Warranty question



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

is it correct that Colnago  offers a 5 year warranty on all of its bikes?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Warranty*

I think Colnago is just one year in most countries, but the USA importer has a longer one of four years just for frames purchased through their authorized dealers to counter the marketing of Trek, etc.


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

I copied and pasted this from .www.maestro-uk.com 

. In the case of Colnago, the official warranty period is two years, I will personally undertake to give a six year warranty against manufactured faults on these frames


----------

